# Biting The Bullet



## JD100 (Feb 23, 2013)

The other day I decided to get the JD 100 outa the garage for some fresh air and a much needed bath. Well long story short I went to put the old girl away for the night after bathing all day in the sun and I started kinda slowly thaught it was just the battery well got not 4 feet down my drive and the motor started running rough and labouring a bit. Well It turns out that the iol pan seal or base plate seal blow out and dropped the oil and thats when the stater folowed suit. Well ordering new seal, gaskets, carb kits. ans rings etc for the rebuild oh boy hope its worth it.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Wow, that's gotta hurt!


----------



## JD100 (Feb 23, 2013)

Ya your telling me Bill. Just got the diagnosis for the starter and It isn't good 90 bucks for a new one talk about ouch but I gotta soft spot for the thing.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I had a 69 Volkswagon fastback that had a simular incident nearly 30 years ago. These sort of things are sure bummers and can ruin a persons day.........or two.


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

U don't have a shop around that rebuilds starters? There is one 15 miles from me, Peru auto electric, he's rebuilt many starters for me, $40 bucks each. Something to look into


----------



## JD100 (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks for the info guys but, It makes a big difference when you live in Canada. Finally got my seals and gaskets for my 12 hp that will be mouted to a pull type bush hog mower all I need is a bit of electrical and welding dine and she'll be complete and ready to be sold!!


----------

